# InDesign-pdf in Druck geben - Anfängerfrage



## Helga1402 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab ein Briefpapier in InDesign erstellt. Das soll jetzt in Druck gehen, da ich aber noch nie eine Datei in Druck gegeben hab wollte ich euch Profis fragen, ob das Dokument so in Ordnung ist. Briefpapier mit 3 mm Anschnitt erstellt, hab Logo und Fußzeile als JPG im CMYK-Modus abgespeichert und eingefügt, dann das Dokument als PDF/X-3 (Standardeinstellung) exportiert. Das ganze hab ich auf pdfcity.com überprüft. Hab vor, das ganze bei einer Online-Druckerei drucken zu lassen. Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann das was werden


----------

